# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  The grand opening of the first legal ganja in Jamaica...

## Rob

Will take place this weekend at Kaya in Drax Hall on our North Coast! This is true history in the making for Jamaica!

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/b...business-march

----------


## captaind

Bravo!

Cap

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Sure has looked legal for 20+ years. Is it decriminalized?

----------


## JahCruiser

Will this put the local dealers on beach out of business?

Here's to hoping that quality will improve to level found in medical/recreational stores in US

----------


## halfwaytree

Kold Ass Mofo, ganja remains "illegal", however, the average person found carrying two ounces or less can be issued a ticket to pay a fine that is approx. $4 USD.There are exceptions for people who smoke the weed as part of their religious sacrament (Rastas) or those who use ganja for medical treatment etc... .

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Kold Ass Mofo, ganja remains "illegal", however, the average person found carrying two ounces or less can be issued a ticket to pay a fine that is approx. $4 USD.There are exceptions for people who smoke the weed as part of their religious sacrament (Rastas) or those who use ganja for medical treatment etc... .


Thanks for the information.

----------


## Odinson

http://moj.gov.jm/sites/default/file...%20Sheet_0.pdf

Check out items 28 and 29.  Pretty sure the 2 oz rule applies only to Jamaicans.  Visitors are a bit different (meaning, the same as always).  Out of curiosity, I looked at the Ministry of Health webpage and could not find the application referenced for obtaining the Medical Use application.

----------


## Rob

The two ounce decriminalization rule applies to all people, Jamaicans and visitors. 28 and 29 are only referring to the LEGAL PURCHASE of medical marijuana...

----------


## pine tree john

Isn't there a shop already in the Lux complex ?

----------


## Rob

> Isn't there a shop already in the Lux complex ?


Not that is open. The very first legal ganja ever in Jamaica will be sold this weekend at Kaya in Drax Hall.

----------


## Odinson

I like your interpretation better than mine.

----------


## Rob

> I like your interpretation better than mine.


Its not so much an interpretation as the law, which applies to everyone. 

Since the first legal ganja will be sold this weekend, there has been no reason to have the visitor medical marijuana forms discussed in the PDF link you posted. There was no place to buy medical marijuana from before. 

From what I can gather, there will be personnel on site from the licensing authourity to assist with the regulations, so your medical marijuana can be obtained on the spot.

----------


## Odinson

OK then I like Jamaica's law better than the majority of the USA state's law!  I think both countries could benefit from clearing out the prisons of non-violent drug offenders to make room for the shooters.  We keep trying to make new laws here that only the law abiding will follow while the criminals are running rampant and getting off with a slap on the wrist.

----------


## wbgonne

That King's Bread ganja sounds interesting. Sativa and CBD might be a nice combination.

----------


## TAH

> That King's Bread ganja sounds interesting. Sativa and CBD might be a nice combination.


Fun fact; if you use straight CBD first, and then smoke a spliff of a nice sativa, you don't get high. The CBD blocks the THC if consumed first. I'd have to do some serious digging, but there was an article talking about a lot of tests that this one particular canna-lab was doing. Interesting stuff.

----------


## wbgonne

> Fun fact; if you use straight CBD first, and then smoke a spliff of a nice sativa, you don't get high. The CBD blocks the THC if consumed first. I'd have to do some serious digging, but there was an article talking about a lot of tests that this one particular canna-lab was doing. Interesting stuff.


Hmmmm. That is interesting. I know they have a Rasta consultant on the King's Bread so I assume it does the job. Maybe when the sativa and CBD are ingested simultaneously there is no blocking effect. Beats me. Anyway, I look forward to trying it because it sounds like a nice combination.

----------


## roz

Rob, does this place, or any other for that matter, sell CBD oil?

----------


## Rob

Roz,

Kaya is the first and only place currently selling legal ganja products. They have oils but no edibles. Be sure to bring your medical marijuana information.

----------


## Bnewb

First legal purchase...
http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/s...se-cannabis-ja

----------


## captaind

*Houston*...... *we have a dispensary* ....*"Party on Garth"*....

Cap

----------

